# Mingo Ridge



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive often heard people refer to Mingo Ridge, where is it?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Out of Destin just barely to the West about 25 miles or so.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Lyin Too,

The mid-point of Mingo Ridge is going to be 22.22nm on a heading of 180 degrees magnetic from the CB Buoy outside the East Pass. If you dig through the GPS numbers on fishingdestinguide.com you'll find some published coordinates for it.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

You can also spot it on google earth as well as other ridges to try. You can even see the Ozark on google earth, but that's the only wreck I've seen so far. I'm sure there are more though.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Trophyhusband said:


> You can also spot it on google earth as well as other ridges to try. You can even see the Ozark on google earth, but that's the only wreck I've seen so far. I'm sure there are more though.


Got a link for this?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't figured out how to link google earth images, but it's not hard to find. You can google Okaloosa county artificial reefs to get public numbers. The Ozark should be listed. Then go into google earth and zoom in on those numbers.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

xyzzy said:


> Got a link for this?


http://maps.google.com/?ll=29.992779,-86.517076&spn=0.055232,0.111494&t=h&z=14


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Trophy can you tell me how to put coordinates into Google earth. I just can't figure it out. Do I just put the numbers in search box?


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/mingo-ridge-47795/


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

in google earth look down at the bottom center of your screen and you will see lat, lon, and elevation of wherever your curser is. Just move your curser until you get to the numbers you want. I haven't figured out how to change the coordinate format displayed on google earth so if the numbers you have are in a different format you might have to convert them.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

For that you can click on tools at the top scroll to options. then in the options menu you can choose decimal degrees, degrees minutes seconds, degrees decimal minutes, or universal transverse mercator


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

87° 3'8.96"W
30°20'43.69"N

on google earth can anyone gues what this is? i would love to know !


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> 87° 3'8.96"W
> 30°20'43.69"N
> 
> on google earth can anyone gues what this is? i would love to know !


Looks like pilings from an old pier. Someone who has been around the area for a long time could probably tell you what used to be there and what storm knocked it out. There's a parking lot right there so it's probably a good place to fish with the kayak.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have google earth but if it is off San destin it is the old Crystal Beach Pier. It does have an adjacent parking lot and just offshore is the Miss Louise.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> I don't have google earth but if it is off San destin it is the old Crystal Beach Pier. It does have an adjacent parking lot and just offshore is the Miss Louise.


It's just off the beach between Navarre and Pensacola Beach. I highly recommend downloading google earth. It's free and it's a really cool tool. Just zooming in and out and panning around can keep a person occupied for hours.


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

Trophyhusband said:


> You can also spot it on google earth as well as other ridges to try. You can even see the Ozark on google earth, but that's the only wreck I've seen so far. I'm sure there are more though.


Can anyone confirm that the Ozark is accurately placed in Google Earth? I want to double check my numbers before I head out there for nothing!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't been there in almost 4 years so my memory is a little fuzzy but if you get a list of public number it should have the correct location. You can also search dive sites and may be able to find the numbers there. If you still can't find anything, i'll try to dig up my GPS and see if I can pull the numbers from that. I live in the desert in Utah now so that stuff kinda gets buried.


----------

